# New on Netflix and Amazon Prime for September 2014



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*New on Netflix and Amazon Prime for September 2014*

*Netflix*

TV Shows:
"Californication," Seasons 1-7, Sept. 1 
"Chasing UFOs," Season 1, Sept. 1 
"Doomsday Preppers," Seasons 1-3, Sept. 1 
"Hinterland," Season 1, Sept. 1 
"Unsealed: Alien Files," Season 1, Sept. 1 
"Zero Hour," Seasons 1-3, Sept. 1 
"The League," Season 5, Sept. 2
"Trailer Park Boys," Season 8, Sept. 5 
"The Blacklist," Season 1, Sept. 7 
"Crash & Bernstein," Season 2, Sept. 10
"About a Boy," Season 1, Sept. 14
"Arrow," Season 2, Sept. 14
"Bones," Season 9, Sept. 16
"New Girl," Season 3, Sept. 16
"The Fosters," Season 2, Sept. 17
"Revolution," Season 2, Sept. Sept. 22 
"How I Met Your Mother," Season 9, Sept. 26
"Parks and Recreation," Season 6, Sept. 26
"Comic Book Men," Season 3, Sept. 28
"The Walking Dead," Season 4, Sept. 28

Movies:
"A Simple Plan," Sept. 1
"Cool Runnings," Sept. 1 
"Crocodile Dundee," Sept. 1 
"Detention," Sept. 1 
"Flubber," Sept. 1 
"Girl Rising," Sept. 1 
"Girlfight," Sept. 1 
"Good Morning, Vietnam," Sept. 1 
"Guess Who," Sept. 1 
"Hoodwinked," Sept. 1 
"Jay and Silent Bob's Super Groovy Cartoon Movie," Sept. 1 
"Lords of Dogtown," Sept. 1 
"Mirage Men," Sept. 1 
"School of Rock," Sept. 1 
"Small Apartments," Sept. 1 
"Swiss Family Robinson," Sept. 1 
"The Believers," Sept. 1
"The Blue Lagoon," Sept. 1
"The Unbelievers," Sept. 1
"All is Lost," Sept. 5
"Kid Cannabis," Sept. 6
"Le Week-End," Sept. 6 
"Refuge," Sept. 6 
"Your Sister's Sister," Sept. 6 
"Who Is Dayani Cristal?," Sept. 9
"Deadly Code," Sept. 10
"A Single Man," Sept. 11 
"Dennis Miller: America 180," Sept. 11
"Filth," Sept. 11
"The Moment," Sept. 11
"Grace Unplugged," Sept. 12
"Justin and the Knights of Valor," Sept. 13
"Beginners," Sept. 16
"One Day," Sept. 16
"Silver Linings Playbook," Sept. 16
"3 Days to Kill," Sept. 17
"The Double," Sept. 25
"Bad Grandpa," Sept. 27
"Lullaby," Sept. 29
"Killing Them Softly," Sept. 30

*Amazon Prime*

September 1
"Anastasia"
"Ferngully: The Last Rainforest"
"Hugo"
"Mike the Knight"
"Wild Kratts"
"Every Witch Way"
"Young Sherlock Holmes"
"The Good Wife" Season 5
"An Officer and A Gentleman"
"A Simple Plan"
"Californication" Season 1-7

September 2
"The League" Season 5

September 5
" All is Lost"
"Tumble Leaf" Season 1B

September 8
"Spaceballs"

September 12
"Grace Unplugged"

September 15
"Defiance"
"The Duchess"

September 22
"Blue's Clues" Season 6
"Winx Club: Beyond Believix"
"Broad City" Season 1

September 23
"How I Met Your Mother" Season 9

September 24
"Grimm" Season 3

September 26
"Transparent"

September 27
"Jackass Presents: Bad Grandpa"

September 30
"Justin Bieber: Never Say Never"
"Degrassi" Season 13


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Another _Trailer Park Boys_ season! How great is that?

Rich


----------

